

Good, Bad and Ugly of Product Management - yurylifshits
http://onproductmanagement.net/2010/07/14/the-ugly-of-product-management/

======
yurylifshits
Another problem I see in big companies is wrong balance between effort balance
BEFORE and AFTER the first launch. Big companies do a lot of work on version
1.0 and not enough on 1.1. Therefore, most obvious problems discovered by
users stay unaddressed.

